# Domain kann nicht gefunden werden



## Masin Al-Dujaili (7. März 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen einen VServer und probiere seitdem mit unterschiedlichen Verwaltungswerkzeugen herum. Gestern habe ich mal ISPConfig installiert, mit Erfolg.

Viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind ja durchaus selbsterklärend mit ein wenig Hintergrundwissen, aber ich stehe jetzt vor dem Problem, dass meine Domänen nicht gefunden werden können. Ich vermute, es hat etwas mit den DNS-Zonen zu tun, aber leider reichen dafür meine Kenntnisse nicht aus.

Ich bin Kunde bei Synserver, falls das was jemanden sagt, und habe da deren kleinstes VServer-Paket gewählt. Auf der VM läuft ein Debian 5 in minimaler Ausführung. Installiert habe ich ISPConfig nach dem Tutorial mit Dovecot und BIND.

Meine Domänen heißen larp-bb.de und fluchtkapsel.de. Eingetragen habe ich sie bislang unter Domänen bei Websites und E-Mail.

Was muss ich noch machen, damit die Domänen erreichbar werden?

Besten Gruß
Masin Al-Dujaili


----------



## Till (12. März 2012)

Jede Domain die Du im Internet verwenden willst benötigt DNS Records. Wenn Du die Domain nur als Email- und Webseite angelegt hast, dann fehlen wahrscheinlich die DNS-Records.

DNS Records kannst Du entweder im DNS Server Deines Hosters anlegen oder aber in ISPConfig. Wenn Du nur wenige Domains hast, dann kann es Sinn machen einfach den DNS Server des Hosters zu verwenden.

Jede Domain benötigt einen A-Record für die Zone der auf die IP Deines Servers verweist sowie einen A- oder Cname Record für die Subdomain www, einen MX Record und die beiden NS Records.


----------

